# Recommend a recording of Faure's Piano Quintets



## sbmonty

Hi everyone.

Just as the subject heading asks. I find these really compelling. I own the Domus recording. I'd love to hear recommendations of other recordings. 

Thanks.


----------



## Pugg

Highly recommended:

*Eric Le Sage (piano)

Quatuor Ébène
*
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Alpha/ALPHA602


----------



## Schumanniac

Quintetto Faure di Roma, who better 

https://www.claves.ch/collections/piano/products/cd-8603

Pugg is typically spot on with recommendations, so give it a try, but i never found need of going outside my comfort zone with this recording.


----------



## sbmonty

Thanks to both of you


----------



## Pugg

sbmonty said:


> Thanks to both of you


No problem, did you try them?


----------



## Vaneyes

sbmonty said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Just as the subject heading asks. I find these really compelling. *I own the Domus recording.* I'd love to hear recommendations of other recordings.
> 
> Thanks.


That's all you need. Essential and CPR (Certified Perfect Recording).:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> That's all you need. Essential and CPR (Certified Perfect Recording).:tiphat:


We are not saying it not, however O.P did ask some other recommendation......


----------



## jegreenwood

I've had the set from Jean-Phillipe Collard et al for some time and haven't looked elsewhere.

https://www.gramophone.co.uk/review/fauré-chamber-works-vol1


----------



## sbmonty

I have listened to the Quatuor Ebène, La Sage. Very beautiful as well. Perhaps a bit more emotive than the Domus. Both are excellent. I'll seek out the other recommendations. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Tchaikov6

I prefer this recording to any of the above-mentioned:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Faure-Pian...QHIW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1358242847&sr=8-1


----------



## hpowders

Yes. I also recommend the Hyperion recording with the Domus Piano Quartet.


----------



## Pugg

sbmonty said:


> I have listened to the Quatuor Ebène, La Sage. Very beautiful as well. Perhaps a bit more emotive than the Domus. Both are excellent. I'll seek out the other recommendations. Thanks everyone.


Glad we could help, please keep in touch.


----------



## Aecio

Pascal Roge did some wonderful recordings on Decca of french chamber music (Ravel, Faure, Poulenc...). I have a double CD with Faure's quartets and quintets which is really nice.


----------



## Selby

I will keep singing the praises of this Eric Le Sage Alpha box set!! It is a STEAL at under US $30. Seriously. The 5 discs within it are still be sold at $18 each. This is one of the most rewarding projects/boxes I've come across in recent years. My ONLY complaint is that the late String Quartet is not included (no piano).


----------



## Pugg

Selby said:


> I will keep singing the praises of this Eric Le Sage Alpha box set!! It is a STEAL at under US $30. Seriously. The 5 discs within it are still be sold at $18 each. This is one of the most rewarding projects/boxes I've come across in recent years. My ONLY complaint is that the late String Quartet is not included (no piano).


Stop the press......Quatuor Ébène...I must have had a blackout.
Thank you Selby.
Or do I get a lots of double if I buy that box?


----------



## Omicron9

With the Beaux Arts trio on Philips:

https://www.amazon.com/Faur%C3%A9-Piano-Quartet-Trio/dp/B003TYIJ34


----------



## Selby

^Pugg, it is a reissue of this disc:


----------



## Pugg

Selby said:


> ^Pugg, it is a reissue of this disc:


Thanks you very much Selby, sorry to bother you, should have checked it myself.


----------



## Bruckner Anton

I only have Roge's recording with Quatuor Ysaye on Decca, which I find quite satisfactory. I am not going to buy any other versions.


----------



## Selby

^I agree it's a good recording. I like Pascal Rogé a lot.


----------

